# Hazers vs. Smoke/Fire alarms



## LPCLD (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings,

I'm looking at renting a Reel Efx DF-50 hazer for my Sanctuary and I'm curious if I need to be concerned about setting off any alarms? Has anyone used this model hazer and experienced problems?

Many thanks!


----------



## willbb123 (Nov 18, 2008)

Its not the hazer that matters, but the type of haze. In the theater we can use water based haze. Mineral based haze will set off our alarms. 

Other members will know more specifics.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 18, 2008)

It really depends on many factors. First and foremost is the type of smoke detectors that are in use in your building. Laser detectors are often the most sensitive, and anything that obstructs the optical path will trigger an alarm. There are also particulate detectors and thermal detectors and others that I don't remember all of. So are more affected by haze than others.

Other factors also effect how haze will affect smoke detectors. Air flow in the space is a huge factor. If your HVAC system moves a lot of air and the currents keep the haze away from detectors life could be good. however the opposite may be true. I have worked on stages where the HVAC returns were in the orchestra pit under the stage which effectively sucked up most of the haze before it could get to the ceiling and the smoke detectors. haze can also be effected by ambient temperature and relative humidity.

There are also different types of haze fluids that produce different densities of haze and different hang times. Quick dissipating fluids would be better if you are worried about triggering alarms.

The tricky thing is that sometimes you just need to test. If you can get your fire marshall in for a few hours and test different machines and different fluids, that would be best.


----------



## wadeace (Dec 3, 2008)

i would suggest getting with the company that installed the alarm system and scheduling a day to test. if the alarm system auto calls they put you in a test mode where the fire dpt. wont stop by for a visit. run the hazer to the level that you want to fill the room, then let it sit for 20 mins. this will ensure that the haze has spread thought the hvac system and thought the space. if the alarms go off dial it back till they don't trigger, or try moving the machine around the room. setting off the alarm has to do with density of the fog, and where the atmospheric conditions take it.

just to give you some background. the theater i work at just purchased the unique 2 hazer from look solutions. it is a water based (which i suggest you only use for health reasons) we had a situation where it filled the space but would set the alarm off, a lot of it had to do with the fact that the intake for our hvac system was located down stage left and the system had a partial sensor right in the intake. this caused a discussion of possibly reworking our fire detection and supresion system, but i digress.


----------



## hsaunier (Dec 3, 2008)

In our theatre we had a Pink Floyd Experiance show and used 2 df-50 oil based hazers that didnt agree with our alarms but luckily they went off when the LD was programing. Now we only use water based hazers and they haven' set off the alarms since then.


----------

